# Pork Ribeye Roast



## bryantom (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a pork ribeye roast sittin in my freezer and was wondering if somebody could tell me how I should smoke it for a Sunday dinner.  I am extremely new to smoking so help with rubs and time and temp would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

I would use whatever pork rub you like, then smoke it at 225 until the internal meat temp reaches 140. Then wrap it in foil & let it sit for 15-20 minutes. The carryover cooking will get it above 145, which is what the USDA says is a safe temp to eat pork. It will still be a little pink inside, and very juicy.


----------



## alelover (Nov 2, 2011)

X2


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 2, 2011)

What Al said!  Also, you should take the 5 day ecourse on here.  It has a good section on how long to smoke and what the internal temps to take things to.

Bigfish


----------



## bryantom (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried taking the ecourse, I got the first day, but never got the rest of it.  Can someone give me an estimate on how long per pound for the roast?


----------



## bryantom (Nov 6, 2011)

Well since nobody was able to give me an estimate on time I am going to shoot for 2.5 hrs.  Hope this is enough time and dinner can be served on time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

It would help if you stated how big the roast is.

A 5 pound Beef Prime Rib at 225˚ takes me about 4 hours.

Don't know if that helps you.

2.5 hours sounds pretty quick, but I don't know how big your Pork Roast is.

Bear


----------



## bryantom (Nov 6, 2011)

HAHA can't believe that I would forget to put the size of the roast.  It was a 1lb roast.  It went on at 430 and its sitting at 152deg right now at 656 so looks like I will be right on time.

thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

Bryantom said:


> HAHA can't believe that I would forget to put the size of the roast.  It was a 1lb roast.  It went on at 430 and its sitting at 152deg right now at 656 so looks like I will be right on time.
> 
> thanks bear


LOL---That's a little smaller-----Good call on the time!!!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well your roast sounds good but we would like some Q-view please maybe next time.


----------

